# Taking a zipped suitcase on holiday/vacation



## Michael. (Mar 26, 2014)

.

I have seen this type of presentation some years ago.

This one has just arrived.

The clip demonstrates that you should not keep expensive equipment in your suitcase.

Whenever possible carry all valuables in your hand luggage/carry on bag.
.



https://www.youtube.com/embed/JTTxeF32tLE

.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 26, 2014)

VERY interesting video, Michael - thank you!

Seeing as how I plan on traveling in the future it was quite educational, and will influence what type of luggage I purchase.


----------



## Gael (Mar 26, 2014)

Michael. said:


> .
> 
> I have seen this type of presentation some years ago.
> 
> ...



In this world this should be common sense.

*Bury Your Wallet and Cash in Your Carry-On*
Once you board the plane, you will have no need for your wallet and cash, as few airlines still accept cash payment for things like food, drinks or (unbelievably) pillows and blankets. My recommendation is to bury these so deeply in your carry-on bag that the only way someone would ever find them would be to take your entire bag and overturn it on the floor back at their own home.





How Do You Keep Your Stuff Safe?

*Bag Inside a Bag*
Anyone who has traveled extensively since airlines began charging for the first checked bag knows that the gate area of a full flight today looks like the baggage claim area of a full flight several months ago. Everyone has at least one huge bag that would barely fit in a bathtub, let alone into the little metal cages indicating proper carry-on size.

When the overhead bins fill up almost inevitably about halfway through the boarding process, gate agents are forced to check the bags of anyone unlucky enough not to have boarded already, almost irrespective of the size and contents of the bags. (It's gotten almost to be a joke; on a cross-country flight this long and cold winter, the gate agent announced, "We know it is very cold, but do not put your coats in the overhead bins, or we will check your bags.")

You never know if they're going to start taking your stuff from you at the end of the gangway, so my recommendation is to pack a small bag inside your larger bag in case you are forced to check your carry-on. This way you can take your most valuable (and most easily stolen) items, and put them in a small bag you can keep at your feet if necessary.

*Anything You Really Care About, Wear It*
You've heard the saying "You'll get it when you pry it from my dead hands" -- we all hope and pray it doesn't come to that, but for your most valuable things, this should be a phrase to, well, live by. If you don't want to lose it, wear it.

For more tips on keeping your valuables safe, see Money Safety.

*What to Let Go*
Unless you are going to a truly remote location, you can pretty much buy socks, a toothbrush, a pair of reading glasses, a raincoat, a book or breakfast anywhere. My feeling is that if you can buy it at your destination relatively cheaply, don't go out of your way to protect it -- especially at the risk of distracting yourself from protecting the things you really need. If it's cheap and ubiquitous, don't sweat it during your travels.

*Beyond the Airport: At the Hotel and in the Car*
The airport is not the only place folks have opportunity to rifle through your stuff when you are not looking. Every time you leave your hotel room, you should remember that a large number of people have keys to the room. Read our Hotel Safety Tips to learn how to protect yourself.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 26, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> VERY interesting video, Michael - thank you!
> 
> Seeing as how I plan on traveling in the future it was quite educational, and will influence what type of luggage I purchase.


----------



## Gael (Mar 26, 2014)

That Guy said:


>



I want that little bee one!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 26, 2014)

Actually, TG, I was looking at picking up a tiger bag ...


----------

